# 1A basic policy required



## 8till8 (25 Mar 2013)

My g/f is looking to take out health insurance. (late 20's, no dependants)  
She hasn't had insurance recently so will have to serve the waiting period, she doesn't want day to day cover for GP/dentist etc just a core hospital plan.

The HIA comparison shows that for semi private in private hospital, the cheapest is VHI One Plan 500 €676 but they are quite rigid with t&c. Is there an alternative?
Should she go for a more basic scheme until the waiting period is over and then upgrade?

thanks!


----------



## margaret1 (2 Apr 2013)

This link may be of benefit http://www.independent.ie/business/...-help-you-keep-health-insurance-29150262.html


----------

